# Adoption order application



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all
Just filing in adoption order application form. 
Is there anyone who might know if having my passport still in my maiden name might be a problem?!
It says I need to put a copy of the photo page in for ID but of course it's not got my current surname on it. 

Do you think they will be really strict or could I put driving license copy in or marriage certificate. 

So wish had got passport changed now....been meaning to for ages. 

X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've still mine in previous name and you just need to send your marriage cert too  

Congrats :-D x


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Me too! It is so expensive to change it, what do they expect!? I did what Poppy did and have first hearing on 21st. Eek!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh just want to ask do they not ask for your marriage certificate any more, can you just use your passports, only after our oldests AO seem to have put marriage certificate away so safe can't find it, and if can send just copies of passports would be good,


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

When we put in our application, I found the deciphering what "supporting evidence" to send so confusing I actually went to the court to make sure I submitted the right thing (under advise of SS as they didn't have a clue either).

I literally took all my paperwork with me including birth my certificate/passport/driving licence & previous wedding certificate and decree absolute etc as previously married. All they needed in the end was current wedding certificate and as i was there in person she just photocopied it there & then & gave it back to me. I was also worried as i only had a photocopy of LO's placement order and the form said it had to be a original or certified copy, but as same county the lady said it was ok as she could source an original/certify my copy so put my mind at rest. 

Most importantly, She also gave me her direct dial number so I could ring her and find out the status of the application all the way through. When I phoned prior to this it was just a generalised call centre for all court issues in the county, neither court specific or Family law specific which i found really unhelpful. So while I know it might not be possible for everyone to get to the court, but I found it much easier in the long run. A friend of mine waited about 4 weeks after submitting just to get the form back saying it was incorrect but then took another week or so to find out why & what she needed to do about it. That would have sent me potty!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh thanks ladies. I'm so glad I posted , that's really reassuring. 

It doesn't help the stress levels that we are the middle of booking a holiday abroad for June so the passport issue is doing my head in. I think that I am finally going to get it changed now - bit if a wake up call! 

But yes Barbados Girl it is do expensive, hence why it's still in maiden name after 4 years! Oh well gonna have to bite the bullet. Good luck with first hearing. 

Miany Moo - doesn't say anything about marriage cert on my form  

Everhopefulmum - I agree. I've got a number from my SW to ring so will check this morning. It also says you need to send certified birth certificate but the post office doesn't certify BC's anymore. I asked my SW about this and she said sending original is fine. They need to update their supportive notes to say this then so as to stop stressing us mummies out! 

I'm taking a gamble and booking holiday in her new name. Holiday is end of June ( it's a wedding so really important we go) so that will be over 5 months since paperwork submitted. Do you think it's feasable to have her new BC and apply for and recieve passport in that time scale?

Thanks for your replies xxx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

It all depends on court time.

We applied for ds2 adoption order this time last year. It wasn't granted until July!

There were no hold ups or missing paperwork. It was purely down to court time.

We were in the same position regarding holidays. Ss applied for a passport in ds2 birth name.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Loopylou. 
If we got SS to apply for passport in birth name and the order all went through and she actually had our name by the time we went would that matter?


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

No, just book the ticket in birth name and ask ss to apply for passport. June is very tight to have the order granted. You then need to wait for the long adoption cert before applying for passport.

Ask the adoption court clerk for a realistic time scale. It might be that the court isn't overly busy.

If you do have lo passport in a different name ask your sw to write a letter explaining why you have different names. It doesn't happen very often but the border guards sometimes question name differences and your relationship to a child.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sure you have to wait for the long adoption certificate to apply for passport in their new name and that can also cause delays - again depends on your court/processing office. 
We applied for long certificated as soon as we received the paperwork from court which was quick but didn't get long certificate until July! Another 3 months after AO was granted. I would def see about booking in birth name and getting a covering letter from ss.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with Flash.
We applied in January, court order granted 25th April. We like flash applied for the long certificate straight away and it didn't arrive until 2wks before we flew on 28th July.

It was considered very quick!

I traveled with my goddaughter Easter last year and took a letter of authorisation with me. It needs to have names and passport numbers along with contact details for anyone with guardianship. It wasn't checked on the way out but when we returned from Romania it was challenged.

These website might be useful:

https://www.documatica-forms.com/united-kingdom/child-travel/form.php?cset=yes

http://www.childtravelconsent.com/

/links


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

I have booked our holiday in August in you guests birth surname, we have a passport for her so if the AO is through by then we will just take it with us, and change passport after we get back.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 
Well turns out it's another case of LAs/agencies having different rules. Spoke to Lorettas SW and to cut long story short they won't do a passport in her current name  . 
So we either hold tight and get better idea of hearing date and if looks good book something then in new name ( hoping flights haven't gone) or
DH just goes on his own and books something now. 

I am more inclined to just let DH go on his own, although we'd love to go. It could be a stressful time with court dates, possible appeals etc and don't want to have the added stress of worrying about  booking the trip and getting passport in time. Oh what to do!

And still can't get hold of adoption clerk to ask her my original question of 'can I just send my marriage certificate!'  Today is turning into a stressful day.... At least Loretta is being an angel!

Xxx


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, that sucks Lorella. 

Ours weren't able to do a passport either so we were very lucky and very grateful the passport arrived in time!
Waiting seems endless!


----------

